# Program Guide DOwnload Problem



## RP2389 (Dec 27, 2002)

I just installed my PVR 721 last week. I am using my existing Dish 300 Dish using satellite 119.

Problem is I cannot get a program Guide downloaded unless I remove the Smart Card and re-insert it. I then only get 48 hours program guide.

Customer support said I need to get the 500 Dish to automatically get the program guide downloaded daily but I don't know if that is true.

Help pleaese ! I don't feel I should have to remove the card every day to get a program guide. I thought I was supposed to get 7 days program guide.

Thanks...Ron in Anaheim


----------



## Nordug (Aug 6, 2002)

I believe the 9 day guide is only available on 110.


----------



## RP2389 (Dec 27, 2002)

I was told that I cannot get 110 with my older Dish,,,only 119.

I would be satisfied with a 2 day Guide (I Guess?) if it was just downloaded automatically without me hgaving to reboot.

Ron


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

You have to either get a second dish or a DISH 500.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

Curious, I only have 119 as I can not "see" 110 from where I am in Alaska. While I do get some "no information" periodically I generally get the short guide every day. I do not have to reboot at all.


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

I get only 119 and was fine with the 2 day guide but now it seems that doesn't download unless I do a reboot. BTW you don't have to pull the card to do a reboot, just hold the power button on the unit for about 7 seconds. I think this is the better way of doing it. There is no rish of damaging the card over time.

Greylar


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

I wonder if this is somehow related to the compression of the program guide data that Scott alluded to some time ago.


----------



## JimW396 (Oct 20, 2002)

I am experiencing the same problem. I only see 119 and the 2 day guide does not download anymore unless I do a reboot. It seems to have started about the time of the 1.08 update. There was no problem before then.

Jim


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

I agree this problem cropped up after the 1.08 update. Of course if they would just put the EPG on 119 (in addition to 110) this problem would go away.


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

I basically don't have a guide unless I reboot. Yea yea I know buy a dish 500.



Greylar


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you guys could do a little handwork, you could buy second LNBF and SW21, tie by plastic straps the second LNB to existing and get the 110 sat ! It's easy and will take same time what you spent reading and posting here.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

Except of course for those of us who can not "see" 110. The real solution is for dish to put the EPG data on 119 in addition to 110.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Did the latest 721 software cause yet another bug? No guide loading?

I shake head in dispair, this reminds me so much of the ??

Its likely that all E beta testers have both slots and this wouldnt ever see this


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I am looking for her contact info that WAS laying right on my desk, will get back to you.


----------



## johnsmith22 (Jul 12, 2002)

I agree, not everyone is fortunate enough to be able to get 110, It would be so good if Dish could put the extended guide on 119, there must be a bit of space for it somewhere!


----------



## duncan42 (Jan 7, 2003)

:shrug: 

Yup - I have just had the same experience this morning. The Dish Network advanced tech said that my PVR 721 vendor should have told me that I would need to be able to 'see' the 110 sat, but probably just assumed that I already could. He also told me that they are moving the extended guide for Dish Player recorders to 110, which would have annoyed the heck out of me even if I had not upgraded to the PVR 721.

I tried to negotiate with Dish customer service that they send me the Dish 500 and all necessary switches free of charge, given that I am a long standing customer blah, blah - but I would have had to have signed up to the top 150 (which I don't watch) for one year and paid for the switches myself. So, this morning I downgraded my programming to locals and TV5 only in protest 

Now, not only can I not get the extended guide with my PVR721 but I actually only get 1 hours worth of guide, then 'No Information'. I am hoping that this is a temporary bug - does anybody know?

Otherwise I love my PVR 721 (and long live Dish customer service!)


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

I find I have to to a re-boot (hold the front panel power switch down till it boots) to get it to reload the guide data. This then gets you about 2.5 days worth of guide. A hassle and a new bug that was not there before L107.


----------

